# Powder measure question



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I've been using the RCBS powder measure and 505 scale and I am thinking of switching to an elec. dispenser and scale. Does anyone have exp. with either the Pact or RCBS scales???


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a Pact and have used the rcbs one. I thing the only thing that is different between the two is the color and price. They do throw powder pretty darn good. Not great but good. It is pretty nice when loading 223 with stickpowder fills the case in about the same time as it takes to move over to the press and seat a bullet and place it in the box and move over to the powder. It is very handy.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I use a Lyman 1200 DPS ll electronic powder dispenser/scale. I'm fairly new to cartridge reloading (a little over a year). I have found the Lyman 1200 to be fairly fast, accurate and easy to use. I would say it is one to consider anyways.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks guys! I am now looking at the Lyman also, and will prob. go with that one.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I use the RCBS and my dad usees the Lyman and he likes mine better. The RCBS is more user friendly it is faster to cailbrate and thors charges faster. Havn't used the PACT so can't comment but will say the RCBS is a great tool at my bench!


----------

